# Elda/Petrer



## ferdi (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking at buying a doer upper in either Elda or Petrer. 
Anyone know the area, I went to Petrer many years ago on a trip to see the castle, I liked walking through the old town. I've been on google earth and it looks like it's grown a bit. 
Property looks more reasonable in these areas and I wondered if there was a reason for this?


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi I live not too far from Elda and Petrer 

I am in Agost , how long ago was it you visited , they are quite big towns now !

What sort of house are you looking for , town or country 

Cheers Tony


----------



## ferdi (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Tony

It was many years ago....maybe 16+, I could see on google that it had grown.

The properties I've seen (on line) were either on the outskirts of town in Elda, or the old town in Petrer. they all need some minor refurbs but not re builds. I don't really mind what style of house, if I had a preference I would choose a single storey. I hope to come a around March or April to have a look around

My concern was the prices overall are cheaper in these towns, most smaller towns around has a higher price tag? Do you know if there is a reason for that?

Thanks Pam


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

ferdi said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> It was many years ago....maybe 16+, I could see on google that it had grown.
> 
> ...



Hi Pam 

For some reason I dont think Elda and Petrer have large Ex pat communities , also as in most towns , the old quarters can be inhabited by some undesirables ( not always the case )

But they are well connected to the motorway for easy access to the coast , airport etc , 

I think generally prices are very good in most areas at the moment as so many people are desperate to sell !

Is it important your house in or within walking distance of town , as Campo houses very close to a town can be harder to find ! or would a short drive to town be ok ?

Cheers Tony


----------



## ferdi (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you Tony.... you've been very helpful.

Pam


----------

